# Northern Michigan Smallmouth Fishing



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I took a vacation last month to Northern Michigan at one of it's finest smallmouth fisheries. Walloon Lake has good bass and walleye population. I managed to catch both before the storms chased me off the water.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

As usual, enjoyed your vid. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

fastwater said:


> As usual, enjoyed your vid.
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks brother. Much appreciated. Would have liked to gotten a little more footage, but figured still give information for all those that may want to vacation in that area. It's just absolutely beautiful!


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Very nice report. Do you ever try Traverse Bay in the fall for smallies ? I've had good luck there in late June was just curious if they were around in the fall. Northern Michigan smallie fishing is the best IMO.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I've only fished Traverse Bay once in Mid May and the water temperature was still 38 degrees. I caught some, but it wasn't a fantastic day. I've never tried it in the fall. Jim and I will be in the Traverse City area next May and plan on fishing lakes just in that area this spring. I've been on Leelanau, Green, and Skegemog in that area. I'd like to expand that a little this year. Next September I may be in the same area with my wife and I might fish the Western half of Traverse Bay. I only fished the Eastern half years ago as mentioned above. Thanks for checking out the video. Jim and I usually put the new videos out Sunday mornings. I think Jim has another Lake Erie video this Sunday then I'll have a Indiana Lake the following week. We've been neglecting our friends over there. Tight lines


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Hope you get into them. I hear those Michigan smallies grow big and fat. Come down here next March. I will take you to Jordan or Shearon Harris. Ten pound bass country..


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

NCbassattack said:


> Hope you get into them. I hear those Michigan smallies grow big and fat. Come down here next March. I will take you to Jordan or Shearon Harris. Ten pound bass country..


I might take ya up on that sometime. I'm in Pigeon Forge Tennessee right now. Lakes are already down really low. This is just a fun trip with the Mrs.'s. I know we aren't too far from North Carolina. I see a lot of those license plates around town. I have a cousin who lives on Douglas lake here.


----------

